
Ask HN: Does anyone know the history behind the xitami server, where it went? - appleflaxen
Reading about Hintjens following his passing, and came across it for the first time. Wikipedia has little info. Looks like there was a reboot in 2009, but got no traction? What happened to it? Why did it languish?
======
PieterH
Well, the original product survived until it was really more work than I could
deal with. This was before the days of github.

In 2009 I wrote a new HTTP core using the tools we'd developed for OpenAMQ,
and called it X5. It's in the openamq repo on github, somewhere. Nice fast
clean core yet not mature enough for real use.

When we killed OpenAMQ to focus on ZeroMQ, we killed all the technologies it
comprised. Including X5.

The git history is complete I think.

~~~
appleflaxen
I saw mention of the 2009 rewrite, but couldn't figure out what happened after
that. I appreciate your perspective, and the context regarding OpenAMQ to
ZeroMQ.

You have really contributed an incredible amount to the world. I am not really
a hacker, but I am a technophile. I am humbled to be a beneficiary of your
open source code, have access to your thoughts via your blog, and overall to
try to be a better person by following your example.

Thank you.

